# Lost paddle on Gore Creek, Vail - May 18



## adiamond (Mar 13, 2011)

I lost my AT paddle on Gore Creek today, 5/18/2013. The phone number on the paddle is incorrect. Please call 303-877-2721 if you happen to find it. Thanks! Alex


----------



## bigdrop (Apr 18, 2007)

which section did you loose it on. I will be up there tomorrow.


----------



## adiamond (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, I lost it just West of Lionshead. Would be really lucky if you found it. Thanks!


----------



## bigdrop (Apr 18, 2007)

I got called into work today, but I will be up there tomorrow. I will let you know if I find it.


----------

